# GSP Specks



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Went to the Gsp after the rain wednesday night. Ran into demmackerel and some other friends from the forum. Wind was whipping water looked like choclate milk and it drizzled rain half the time. No problem! We smashed the specks.. We caught a couple over 7lbs, With a bunch of 3's 4's and 5's mixed in. I had my limit in less than 2hrs with the biggest weighing in at 7.2lbs the next day. A friend caught a HOSS that was noticeably bigger than the 7.2 I caught no idea on the weight of his fish. They are usually very spooky and line shy but they let their guard down for a few hours and got crushed lol.. Flounder were there thick as well.. We got tired of catching fish and left just as the north wind picked up. Had A great time with some good guys cant wait to do it again.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Dam those are some nice specs


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, those are some great specs, nice pics too, thanks for the report


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy..... (Mar 2, 2014)

what's the GSP? Gulf Side Pier?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Smashed em!! As soon as it doesn't feel like I'm swallowing glass we are gonna go lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Smashed em!! As soon as it doesn't feel like I'm swallowing glass we are gonna go lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm ready! We need to hit the shoals, and the west end!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> I'm ready! We need to hit the shoals, and the west end!



Good news is I'm taking a class on DI come the 26th, so I'll be available every afternoon for a month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Good news I'll be available every afternoon for a month.
> 
> Me too where do we meet up!!!!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice fish.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

Nice specks. Not 7 pounds. Dream on.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

FurBurger said:


> Nice specks. Not 7 pounds. Dream on.


 28.5" 7.2lbs


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Gsp????


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

GSP ???.......Gulf State Park....Alabama


----------

